# Prima Latina Kit - Veritas Press



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2011)

Prima Latina Kit-Veritas Press, Inc.



> What? Latin in 2nd grade? That's right, children will handle this starter program with ease. Prima Latina is a preparatory course for Cheryl Lowe's Latina Christiana. It is intended for teachers with no background in Latin. The course was designed for students who are still becoming familiar with English grammar. Its goal is to teach and reinforce an understanding of the basic parts of speech while teaching beginning Latin



Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 15, 2011)

We tried it and though the material was indeed simple enough for the kids, what put us off was the heavy accent of the narrator. It's almost as though you expected her to say "Howdy, y'all! This here's how ya speak Latin," and then commence with the lesson in the same heavily accented voice. But if you can get past that, it seems pretty good.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2011)

My other choice is _Latin's Not so Tough_ by the _Hey Andrew teach me some Greek _folks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought this thread was about my wife. She's half Puerto Rican.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you know Latin? If so, the Latin's Not So Tough may work for you, but it's not the popular choice among homeschoolers. I did not know Latin, so I used the Memoria Press materials (Prima Latina & Latina Christiana). Yes, Mrs. Lowe has a strong Kentucky accent, but she taught me (1) basic Latin and (2) how to conduct a Latin lesson. With zero Latin experience, it was a good program for my boys and me.

Another option is Song School Latin by Classical Academic Press. I've never seen this program, but it markets to the same audience as Prima Latina. I have seen their Latin for Children books, and in my opinion, they are more advanced than the ages they recommend.

I've done a lot of research on Latin programs, so feel free to ask about specific programs. I'm not a Latin scholar by any means, but I can buy (and resell) Latin curricula with the best.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2011)

Bethel,

Thanks. I do not know Latin. And I am very busy, such that I could use a pre-packaged program. 

I use _Hey Andrew, Teach me some Greek_ and really like it for Koine. The _Song School Greek_ book I also have, but they transliterate English words by using Greek letters and I don't like that.

Noah is 6 years old. One of my MAIN objectives is to introduce him to these languages in a way that won't turn him off to learning. Right now he loves history and the bible and he ASKs for extra lessons. He also does not mind Greek. He seems to hate math because, I believe, Teresa has expressed a sentiment of less than love towards math, too. 

Therefore, whatever I use must not squelch his love for learning. I want to be able to slowly and gradually build with 30 minutes a day from the time he is 6 years old so that he has good foundations in Greek and Latin.

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

Also, since I am using _Hey Andrew_ for Greek and Noah responds well to it, this might be a strong reason to use _Latin's Not so Tough_ since it is made by the same folks and (I assume) follows the same format and style (one that Noah is handling well).


----------

